# Shark Attack at SLP!



## Surf-N-It (Jul 9, 2009)

OK, OK, this was several years back but just wanted to share this story with my beachfront brothers as we get closer to that time when we take every available opportunity to wade that endless pond as it lays down. This one still haunts me...
I left work one day with my gear ready in the truck as I had been watching the surf cams a little too often from my desk and couldn't wait. Got down to the west end roughly an hour before the sunset and the water was not as clear as I had hoped, but was very calm and quiet. About 3 casts in I had a huge blowup on my topwater as a 20+ trout sailed completely over the top. I paused, twitched, paused...nothing. As i pulled the rod back over my shoulder to fire out another cast is when it happened. WHAM! I was hit so hard from the right side I couldn't tell if I was seeing stars from the pain, or if it was the bubbles as I rolled across the bottom while it was passing over the top of me. I remember firmly gripping my rod with both hands so I would have something to defend myself with. It hurt so bad I didn't know if it had me or not. I don't remember anything after that. I was home. After my shower I noticed the huge bruise on my side that lasted for several weeks as did my ugly limp.
There were no signs like fleeing mullet or anything like that. No doubt what had just happened. I was watching a _best of_ show with Jeremy Wade last night and he said one of the reasons they call them bull sharks is because of the way they ram their pray before going back in for the kill, and I had that terrifying flashback. Don't get me wrong, anytime it lays I will still be there. I will probably not be alone in off colored water though when the beach is almost totally empty at sunset. Please be aware out there!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

So it just rammed you, no bite?

Either way, sounds like you were lucky. Thanks for reminding everyone of what can happen. I have had them grab stringer in the past, and that is scary enough.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

So you blacked out? How did you get home?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Precautions we take but step off into the drink....

Glad you made it out. I truly have to knock on wood as the closest I ever had was one that blew up about five yards right in front of me and another 2Cooler. 

I reluctantly gave my spot up.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

*shark*

about 12yrs ago I was at the west end on fathers day whackin 'em on a she dog. as I was reeling one in I got the feeling something was following it. next thing I know theres some commotion at my leg. I started walkin on water. when I got home I noticed symmetrical 'scratches" on my leg. at first I thought it was the trebles on the shedog as the trout swam btw my legs but it could have been a misguided bite. i'll never know for sure. from the scratches (if it was a shark) I guessimate it was a 4' er. I wear demin jeans when surf fishing and always will. one other thing....I used to carry a stringer out there and have had sharks hit it. since I started using a do-net it hasn't happened since


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

If I remember correctly, a wade fisherman got bit in the thigh by a 5-6' blacktip at SLP back in the 90's and bled to death. Can't find the story about it on the internet.


----------



## Surf-N-It (Jul 9, 2009)

I guess that was a blackout. I drove myself home but do not remember the trip. I remember being mad at myself the next morning for leaving a $400 rod/reel there on the beach. When I got into the truck that morning it was right there in the passenger seat. I have had stringers attacked before and even a big sandbar circle me and my dad a few times getting closer with each pass to investigate, but never been drove over like that before. It was definitely a reminder of the worst things that could happen at any time. I know I was lucky, but it won't keep me from my true love.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> If I remember correctly, a wade fisherman got bit in the thigh by a 5-6' blacktip at SLP back in the 90's and bled to death. Can't find the story about it on the internet.


 That would be an extremely rare event. If you had said Bull Shark, Hammerhead, or even Tiger Shark, I would believe it possible. Blacktip I can't buy that one. No offense intended, but shark attacks on the Texas coast are very rare,
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow! 
You were lucky.

I was fishing the surf one time and had a nice trout on the stringer. All of sudden I felt a slight tug on the rope . I turned around and about a four footer was swimming around behind me then took off like an arrow from a bow. All he left was the head. I stayed in the water and a couple of minutes later another jerk the heck out of the stringer and tried to get the head. We'll i did the rest of my fishing from the shore.


Another time I was in the surf and had a pod of Jack and Crevalle chasing bait around me. The speed those Jacks attack with is incredible. I was thinking if they hit me I'm going to break a rib.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> That would be an extremely rare event. If you had said Bull Shark, Hammerhead, or even Tiger Shark, I would believe it possible. Blacktip I can't buy that one. No offense intended, but shark attacks on the Texas coast are very rare,
> www.solarscreenguys.com


As I recall, he was fishing the shoreline by Cold Pass and had his stringer of fish by his legs when the shark went for his fish. I do remember the incident being discussed on "The Outdoor Show", but can find nothing about it now. Perhaps since it was considered a "provoked" attack and the data base only lists "unprovoked" attacks.

http://www.chron.com/sports/article/Tompkins-Jaws-dropping-facts-on-shark-attacks-1611310.php


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not really scared of sharks but do respect them. Now dolphins, I have an irrational fear of, just to smart and inquisitive of an animal. Maybe I'm crazy but yes I'm scared of dolphins and not sharks. 
Do you think it could have been a dolphin that rammed you? Could have been playing.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I would rather see a 400 pound Bottlenose Dolphin swim up to me versus a 400 pound Bull Shark.


----------

